# iPad et partage de fichiers + partage agenda



## emink (6 Mars 2011)

Hello, tous.
Une colle que me pose un ami : il souhaite équiper un groupe de 40 personnes d'un ipad2 (modèle de base). L'idée est de supprimer le papier, en particulier les convocations+documents de travail (quelques dizaines/centaines de pages pdf) à des réunions. Il me demande donc :

-Comment faire pour que ces 40 personnes puissent obtenir ces documents (obligatoirement une semaine avant la réunion) ? J'ai bien entendu pensé au mel et une PJ. Sauf que ce sont ipad wifi, pas 3G (question de coût). Mais existe-t-il d'autres solutions ? Une carte SD sur adaptateur permet-elle de lire les fichiers pdf (ou une clé usb sur l'adaptateur usb?). D'autres outils type Dropbox/evernote, etc ? Bref, je cherche la meilleure solution, sachant que sur les 40, certains se débrouillent très bien (ils sauraient s'adapter à toute solution), mais que d'autres sont des néophytes complets à qui il faut proposer des choses trèèèèès simple (pas de synchro, pas de 3G, etc.).

-Autre question : est-il possible d'avoir un agenda partagé entre ces 40 personnes via ical ? Et si oui, ceux qui ont un iphone, peuvent-ils l'utiliser sans écraser le leur (abonnement) ?

J'espère avoir été clair, désolé pour la prose trop longue, et merci de vos réponses avisées.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mars 2011)

Tu peux très bien récupérer des mails en WiFi...Connecté à une box par exemple.
Pour le reste je laisse le soin de répondre à plus connaisseur.


----------



## emink (6 Mars 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu peux très bien récupérer des mails en WiFi...Connecté à une box par exemple.
> Pour le reste je laisse le soin de répondre à plus connaisseur.



Certes, mais certains n'ont même pas de connexion chez eux. Donc, l'idée, c'est aussi d'avoir une possibilité de mettre les fichiers "à la main" sur l'ipad depuis une clé ou une carte SD (franchement, pas de port usb, grrrr).

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Mars 2011)

emink a dit:


> Certes, mais certains n'ont même pas de connexion chez eux. Donc, l'idée, c'est aussi d'avoir une possibilité de mettre les fichiers "à la main" sur l'ipad depuis une clé ou une carte SD (franchement, pas de port usb, grrrr).
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse



la seule solution: synchroniser avec Itune tu te branches sur leur ordo avec une clef USB ou autre, tu l'ajoutes aux fichiers à synchroniser


il faut absolument passer par le Mail ou un ordinateur C'est la seule limitation de l'Ipad...


----------



## akamatzuken (8 Mars 2011)

Si je me trompe pas, ios 4.3 va permettre l'échange de fichier via  bluetooth/Wifi non ?


----------

